# videos about certain routers



## junglejim (Mar 28, 2013)

hello everyone. I was told that i could watch a video about the porter-cable router model 895pk on youtube.I have just purchased one and being new at using a router it would be really helpful towatch a videoon using that model .If any body out there knows of a site on the internet i would very much appreciate it if you could let me know.Thank you.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jim.

Most routers are very similar in operation.

This is the site for Youtube

https://www.youtube.com/

Do you have the manual for the 895PK? this should tell you most of what you want to know.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

James provided you the link, all you have to do is type in whatever you're interested in, chances are there is a video of it.


----------

